# What a Weekend



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey guys:

I just had to brag. This was truly a wonderful weekend at the Tallmadege, Ohio, three day cluster. 

Friday, January 06:
Havanese: 3 point major, finishing championship under Judge Ms. Elizabeth "Beth" Sweigart.
Poodles: Judge Jimmy Moses
FARLEYS D XANADU, aka Xena (Apricot) ; reserve to a 3 point major
CH WHISPERWIND SMOKIN' OKIN; (white) select 

Saturday, January 07:Judge: 
Dr. Jon Ferrante
Poodles;FARLEYS D XANADU, aka Xena (Apricot) 2/3
CH WHISPERWIND SMOKIN' OKIN; (white) Best of Opposite Sex

Sunday, January 08oodles;
Judge: Mr. James J. Ham
FARLEYS D XANADU, aka Xena (Apricot) 4 Point Major!!!
CH WHISPERWIND SMOKIN' OKIN; (white) Best of Variety!!!

This has been one of the best weekends I have had in a long time. Many thanks to all who were there and cheered us on, and many thinks to those who have been supporting us right along!

Terry
Farleys D Standard
“one must first build a house before they can paint it!”


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Terry, what awesome news! I am so happy for you. A four point major?! WOWIE! Incredible! Way to go!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations on your wonderful weekend!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Congratulations! What a great weekend for the western part of the state.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

it was absolutely exhilarating seeing her win over all those other impressive bitches Terry!! My favourite apricot girl BROUGHT IT this weekend and was duly rewarded ;D

Ya know...I won't take ALL the credit, but prettttty sure I'm Olivers lucky charm XD I was there the day he finished and I was there the same day he went BOW...and he definitely should have placed in group!!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

just wanted to thank everyone for your nice notes of support! It is always such a thrill to receive points out of the bred by exhibitor class! 

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build a house before painting it!"


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I think it's absolutely fantastic!! She was gorgeous this weekend, and definitely deserved her major ^_^


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

congratulations, i am sure you walking on air right now.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Awesome wins!

Many congratulations.

Do a little dance...do a little dance....



Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats, you must be very proud!!


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Congratulations Terry what a great weekend indeed!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

How exciting for you!!

What fun!
Congratulations!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! Apricots are my favorites. They glow! You certainly did have a terrific weekend, wow!


----------

